# Aging Hippies Music Informal Weekend 2010. Interested ?



## marnaz

*Hi
Following the recent thread on 'Ageing Hippies' If I could find a location that would alow us 'Oldies' to reflect on the 60 and 70's Bands and able to play amplified music (at a resonable level) sort of not so much a mini, but micro Woodstock. Would anyone be interested in a nostalgic weekend of Floyd, Yes, ELP, Cream, Dylan, Focus, and the like.
Im looking for any interesed people that might like an informal meet and BBQ while remanising...

NOTE PLEASE: It would need to to be informal and would be self policing etc. Its not a rally or such like. It would only be members from our forum on a second youth hood' and not public in any way. 
At this stage im just asking if it would appeal?
Your welcom to PM me if you want to.
Best Regards* :happyhippy: 
Marnaz


----------



## steco1958

I would go for that (Steve) but I know I would get shot if I took Elaine back down that era.

I thought they were great times, loads of great bands, had a wonderful time, to be honest still having a wonderful time.

Aint life good !!


----------



## oddball135

We would like that, good music, good food, and good people to talk to.

Its all good  .

What part of the UK, where you thinking of, and when.


----------



## beagle

sounds good to me too - oh how I am glad I discovered Planet Rock, brings back musical bliss I rarly get with newer bands. At last some radio I can listen too! 

All alien to my missus and kids though :-( So would be good to share with some like-minded people!

Years ago, we would visit each others houses and just drink beer while listening to the latest Led Zep and working out which cartridge/amp/speakers sounded best - sad eh?


----------



## marnaz

Hello and thank you those that have responded. At this stage im not sure on location, however I was thinking if it was a go, then it depends whare the majority of like minded folk are from, but was hoping for somewhere central or south of London IE the home counties. Unless we did a tour ...lol
IF it pans out it wont turn into a mobile disco in a field, It will be strictly the 60's 70's stuff , Lindesfarne, Sabbath, Deep purple, Led Zep, Janis Joplin, Donovan to name a few, or anything any one wants to bring with them as we all have different tastes and the 'Aging Hippies' thread brought up many more artists and bands. love to hear this stuff again in a free atmosphere, even Folk bands from that era (if no one objects)

So far the is 4 of us and an ice cream van,

Regards Martin.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Bring your own wine and 8 track tapes.


----------



## erneboy

Would do but we are on our way to Spain for the winter. Have a good time, Alan.


----------



## phil4francoise

sounds good to me .If we are in the UK at the time then count us in.I know that our m/home friends would come so thats x 2


----------



## bigfoot

Just caught up with this-I'm in I doubt if the old folks home or day centre pianist can do Genesis or Zep when I get there,so I had better stock up now!!!


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi all

Could be interested as long as the music dont get too heavy.

Neil however, would love it.

South somewhere would suit us

Pat


----------



## ardgour

sounds good and just what the other half would enjoy but he is stranded in Italy for the next 2 years so it will depend on timing whether he can get a few days off and we can make it (though I could always hijack the MH and bring another like minded friend)- will definitely try though. We have a large collection of the relevant music on vinyl, CD and memory stick if needed, mind you I even heard Curved Air on the radio yesterday

Chris


----------



## oddball135

oddball135 said:


> We would like that, good music, good food, and good people to talk to.
> 
> Its all good  .
> 
> What part of the UK, where you thinking of, and when.


As I said all sounds good, as we come from the north west, somewhere in the middle might be good.


----------



## Dave757

Sounds good apart from ELP&Yes! need a field miles from anywhere,or plod might call it an illegal rave and confiscate the zimmer frames.


----------



## Bubblehead

Sounds like a laugh, would be good to attend depending on dates.

Andy

PS: Ive got a machine, a silver machine..... (go on you know the rest)


----------



## geraldandannie

Pencil us (well, me anyway) in :lol: 

We're stuck out on the East coast, so middle of the country / home counties would be fine.

Gerald


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Bubblehead said:


> Sounds like a laugh, would be good to attend depending on dates.
> 
> Andy
> 
> PS: Ive got a machine, a silver machine..... (go on you know the rest)


Silver Machine by Hawkwind from the album warrior from the edge of time, does that mean my husband qualifies.

Pat


----------



## Lavlark

Hi Marnaz
Depending on when and where, and how long for? A weekend/few days?Yes we would be interested. We are in the West Midlands, but would travel. Keep us posted. Just come back from an 'informal meet', and it was great.

regards lavlark


----------



## Hampshireman

Interested


----------



## artona

sounds like a great weekend

stew


----------



## clodhopper2006

interested yes but living in Scotland I'd find it dificult if it were any futher down than Birmingham


----------



## JockandRita

Oh yes, most definitely interested, pending dates and location.  

Jock.


----------



## dinger

Yes please...


A bit of a cross section of rock ...Led Zep... Stones...Who...with a tad of 
Joni Mitchall...mamas & papas...with maybe a slice of motown Northern soul... for co ordernated Zimmer dancing in the evening.

get it on :infinity:


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Marnaz and all! 

A great idea! Subject to location and timing, we'd like to be included. I was going to say "PUT US DOWN!" But that's a bit ambigu... ammbegu... has a double meaning!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

Hiya,

Yes it sounds just up our street and providing we are not touring europe we would love to join the happy throng! Ooh can I wear my afghan coat please?????? LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Did anyone else ever wear one of those coats? Didn't they honk ....... especially in the rain!!? I lived and died in mine back in the 70's when I was a young and hippy chic! The guy I was 'hanging out' with at the time wore one too, so we must have stunk to high heaven when we were together! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh happy, carefree, halcyon days!  

Sue


----------



## ramblingon

I'm interested :hippy2:


----------



## plasticplumber

Sounds just up my street


----------



## quartet

*Hi*

Sounds like fun

Some of you might like this

Visit Meek's Live Genesis Cafe at: http://meekscafe.ning.com

Barry


----------



## suedew

Interested if we have a van by then.
Can borrow my mate's afghan coat if needed
Sue


----------



## joedenise

We're interested depending on dates/venue. Both aged hippies - sounds great and Joe thought it was David Essex with silver machine.

Denise & Joe


----------



## geraldandannie

joedenise said:


> Joe thought it was David Essex with silver machine.


Tsk - it was >> Silver Dream Machine <<

Gerald


----------



## larrywatters

great if we are here and get time off, and the wigs , the strange
ciges, the mini skirt to fit  peace man.
will be there.


----------



## pat62

sounds a great Idea


----------



## marionandrob

Sounds good to us too!


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Any ideas where and when we can get this off the ground.

Pat


----------



## JockandRita

We're still up for this one, but as before, depending upon dates and location. The Midlands would be handy, as that would hopefully entice those living in the far north. Good motorway links too.

>>The Legend of Xanadu<<

>>Hi Ho Silver Lining<<

>>School's Out For Summer<<

They all bring back great memories. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.

P.S. Speakers on and volume up. :wink:


----------



## androidGB

This thread was started last September but doesn't seemed to have moved on much.

A lot of people liked the idea, but I don't think it's going to happen unless someone organises it.


Andrew


----------



## marnaz

Hi Dudes

It was I that started this thread, Trust me I want it to happen the big hassle here is as expected NO music....that would put a real bummer on the week end!!!!!

Another problem a lot of my time is in Spain and that restricts things too. Many of you have suggested locations but when followed up...you guessed it the music is the problem.......un less you know differant...
All venue suggestions are still appriciated.... Had thought field next to Glastonbury.... hopefully no one would notice us !!!!! LOL :roll: 

Love 'N Peace Man !!!!!! & Maness's


----------



## harry

sounds good we are also from the north west (Cumbria) so central England would suit us better for a weekend do.

Harry (Val and John)


----------



## laterdude

Hey marnaz

Count us in if this ever gets off the ground, sounds like a great idea a bit like the old free festivals used to be before they turned into the massive corporate events that they are now.

I could probably sort out a smallish (500W or thereabout) PA if you needed one, depending on when the event was.

Good luck with your house sale!

Al  and Jean


----------



## G2EWS

This sounds like a great idea.

If someone can get it moving and it is not too far away we are in. My kind of weekend all of us in the naughty field :lol: 

Rock on

Chris


----------



## Jennifer

Sounds good to me too, depending on date and venue.

Jenny


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Anyone any ideas where we can hold a big noisey party, preferably with no neighbours.

I dont mind sharing marshalling, if someone else can find somewhere.

Pat


----------



## Sonesta

marnaz said:


> Hi Dudes
> 
> It was I that started this thread, Trust me I want it to happen the big hassle here is as expected NO music....that would put a real bummer on the week end!!!!!
> 
> Another problem a lot of my time is in Spain and that restricts things too. Many of you have suggested locations but when followed up...you guessed it the music is the problem.......un less you know differant...
> All venue suggestions are still appriciated.... Had thought field next to Glastonbury.... hopefully no one would notice us !!!!! LOL :roll:
> 
> Love 'N Peace Man !!!!!! & Maness's


Hi marnaz,

When you say that music is the problem, what exactly do you mean? Is it getting permission to play music or is it because you are wanting to organise live bands to perform at the venue?

I have never organised an event ln my entire life, so I have no idea whatsoever what, if at all anything, is involved when organising such an event or what the organiser needs to apply for re entertainment rights and licences etc - so I'm unable to offer any kind of useful advice re such legal matters, but how do you stand if the odd member were to bring along a guitar or some other instrument and everyone just sat around (weather permitting) listening to fellow members strumming along etc? I once attended a rally where a guy did an impromptu sing along, accompanied by his guitar and it turned out to be a really great evening! Everyone joined in regardless of their singing talents and it was suprising just how talented some of the rally attendees were! I am sure there will be a fair share of MHF members who can maybe strum a chord or two and who knows, maybe after a few pints or a few glasses of wine, they may even find the courage to give us a rendition and if everyone joined in, like they did at the rally I attended, then it could be a great and memorable night????

If organising a festival style rally, with live music is a huge problem, then maybe it might be easier to just have an ageing hippy meet, where likeminded people can come along and enjoy sharing all those wonderful memories of a time during our lives that we all hold so dear and perhaps we could even hold a hippy outfit fancy dress competition? 

Sue


----------



## G2EWS

Good idea Sue!

I can bring along and ipod and very large speaker/amp that will be loud enough to enjoy. Along with a lot of music!

Bring it on!

Chris


----------



## steco1958

We returned from a very wet Easter at Comberton Golf Club, had no problem with music, was playing all weekend, up till 23.00.


----------



## G2EWS

Of course our forthcoming beer festival at Woodbridge will be all about music until the early hours.

Usually head for bed as the sun comes up!

Chris


----------



## badger

Hi
I've caught the tail end of this thread and can offer some guidence on licencing.

Local councils will want to know that everything is safe and marshalled, but in general terms, you can apply for a "temporary events licence" costs around £20 and covers up to 499 people attending per day.

Any more than that and its a nightmare, filling form 1" thick, risk assesments child protection, fire precautions, police, fire, ambulance, social services, all want copies.

(just going through it now)

Should be OK for a small "gathering"


----------



## G2EWS

badger said:


> Hi
> I've caught the tail end of this thread and can offer some guidence on licencing.
> 
> Local councils will want to know that everything is safe and marshalled, but in general terms, you can apply for a "temporary events licence" costs around £20 and covers up to 499 people attending per day.
> 
> Any more than that and its a nightmare, filling form 1" thick, risk assesments child protection, fire precautions, police, fire, ambulance, social services, all want copies.
> 
> (just going through it now)
> 
> Should be OK for a small "gathering"


Oh no! Only 249.5 motorhomes assuming there are two people in each one on average. :lol:

Sounds like a ball to me!

Chris


----------



## badger

I did say "up to 499"


----------



## Sonesta

badger said:


> Hi
> I've caught the tail end of this thread and can offer some guidence on licencing.
> 
> Local councils will want to know that everything is safe and marshalled, but in general terms, you can apply for a "temporary events licence" costs around £20 and covers up to 499 people attending per day.
> 
> Any more than that and its a nightmare, filling form 1" thick, risk assesments child protection, fire precautions, police, fire, ambulance, social services, all want copies.
> 
> (just going through it now)
> 
> Should be OK for a small "gathering"


Oh that's good news badger, so it sounds like there would be no problems re legalities then? All we need now is a venue, people, music and an organiser?

Sue


----------



## scubydoo

Yes. My wife and I would be interested if the timing is OK.


----------



## geraldandannie

I might have an idea on location. Unfortunately, it's over here in Essex :roll:

It's the Mill Beach pub in Heybridge, near Maldon:

http://www.myspace.com/millbeach

They have a lot of music at the pub, but more importantly, they have a large field next door to the pub which overlooks the estuary / sea at Heybridge. The landlady, Liz, would let us stay there, and I would guess there would be room for 40 vans at least. They often have live bands performing at the pub, and the "house band", Full Mental Racket are a very tight 3-piece rock covers band - samples: http://www.myspace.com/fullmentalracket

Just a thought.

Gerald


----------



## scubydoo

Sounds great but when?


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Gerald,

That sounds the biz. Although it's not central, it the best prospect of a venue yet.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Ails40

We would be very interested. (I say, we, but mean HIM !), and only if he can play King Crimson (whoever they may be!) :roll: 

Thx,
Aileen


----------



## Jennifer

I have just spent six nights at Lucksall AS site at Mordiford, just south of Hereford. They have a big rally field, and am wondering if this could be a possible venue for this event.

Jenny


----------



## G2EWS

After our succesful weekend at the Woodbridge beer festival we had discussed the possibility of Paul the landlord not doing next year due to the bad turn out. The good news he is!

However, we talked about organising our own event using his field. I don't think there would be too much problem getting 40 vans on the field with some electric hook up.

One of my mates is a lead singer in a Rock a Billy band and I am sure we could get a few more similar acts.

I think location is not too bad, if a little South but near to main routes.

http://www.thewoodbridgeinn.co.uk/

Just a thought, if anyone wants me to pursue it I will investigate costs and times. Guess it could only be in the warmer months as the field is exactly that a grass field.

Regards

Chris


----------



## KENNYJAY

did you get any further with the hiippy meet or did it happen 
sound a a good idea best wishes kenny


----------



## ojibway

We'd be interested Martin!!
Somewhere southish if possible! We are in Eastbourne.
We are aging hippies but my flairs and Annies afghan have long gone!
Mike and Annie


----------



## ojibway

Just to prove it!

I've got the hair and Annie has the Afghan!


----------



## Dinks123

Depending on dates and location......I think you can include Clive and myself. Clive could help out with mixer desk, lights etc if need be......he doesn't know yet.....!


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Woodbridge Inn was a good event, particularly enjoyed the Rainbow Trout from that lake just over the river. 
Was too busy earning my pension when I should have been on the Hippy trail, but doing my best to catch up now.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

KENNYJAY said:


> did you get any further with the hiippy meet or did it happen
> sound a a good idea best wishes kenny


I think everyone's too laid back, chilled, spaced out etc. do actually do anything about it.

Or, perhaps it has already happened but, like the 60s, nobody who was there can remember it. 8) 8) 8) :lol:

Chris


----------

